# Software de Diseño Electrónico compatible con Windows Vista?



## m6m6b6m (Oct 16, 2007)

Compre una LAPTOP nueva y posee Windows Vista Ultimate, pero no consigo un Simulador de electronica que sea Compatible con este S.O., por lo que pido ayuda. Quien sepa acerca de algun Programa que sea amplio como el Protel u Orcad que sea totalmente compatible con Vista y sepa que funcione bien y lo pueda recomendar en este foro, bien recibido sera.!

NOTA: Es imposible cambiar el S.O. a XP, asi que no insistan en realizar ese cambio porque ya comenze por ahi y no se pudo por las caracteristicas fisicas de la portatil (el disco duro es muy nuevo n version y el S.O. XP no lo reconoce al momento de instalar este S.O. y me lanza un error que dice que no se encuentra ningun disco duro instalado en la maquina y por lo tanto no se puede continuar con la instalacion del S.O.)


----------



## joryds (Oct 16, 2007)

Hola amigo José, como puedes observar en el texto en ingles que está abajo dice que ALTIUM a sido probado y es compatible para este caso Altium 6.7. te voy a enviar el PDF completo a tu correo ya que el tamaño es 900k y solo se permite subir 500k.
La version de Altium 6.7 yo la instale en un PC de mi universidad y S.O era vista y funciona perfecto asi que creo que este te puede servir.

Saludos.

Javier Jory

New – Microsoft Windows Vista® supported
Considering your systems’ readiness for Windows Vista? Altium Designer has been tested and is compatible with the latest version of Windows Vista. You can deploy Altium Designer across your organization knowing that you not only get the most productive design system available, but also the security and confidence of knowing that Altium is committed , at every level, to ensuring your complete success.
AR0142 (v1.0) March 15, 2007


----------



## Xispeta (Oct 17, 2007)

Hola "m6m6b6m", con lo que respecta a que cuando intentas instalar el XP y te deice que no te reconoce el disco duro, he lehido por ahi que cambiando un parametro de la bios, disco SATA, consigues que el XP te reconozca el disco duro y te deje instalarlo, busca por el google. Hasta pronto.


----------



## uriel alfaro reyes (Abr 2, 2008)

El programa circuitmaker funciona bien en s.o. vista


----------



## joryds (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola Uriel, supongo que circuimaker no debe de servir por que este programa es del 2000 y ya no hay más versiones. Te recomiendo si estas comenzando proteus pero si quieres entrar a las grandes ligas ORCAD o ALTIUM aunque el segundo es más intuitivo y más elegante.
La ventaja de orcad es que tiene muchos componentes comunes, en cambio que en Altium lo que no encuentre tu mismo los debes hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## eidtech (Abr 2, 2008)

m6m6b6m dijo:
			
		

> NOTA: Es imposible cambiar el S.O. a XP, asi que no insistan en realizar ese cambio porque ya comenze por ahi y no se pudo por las caracteristicas fisicas de la portatil (el disco duro es muy nuevo n version y el S.O. XP no lo reconoce al momento de instalar este S.O. y me lanza un error que dice que no se encuentra ningun disco duro instalado en la maquina y por lo tanto no se puede continuar con la instalacion del S.O.)



como ya mencionaron tienes un disco SATA, es cuestion de que investigues marca y modelo y obtengas el driver, cuando esta iniciando la instalacion de XP existe la posibilidad de espeficar un driver para un disco sata, lo instalas y listo.


----------



## Meta (Abr 3, 2008)

Jory16 dijo:
			
		

> La ventaja de orcad es que tiene muchos componentes comunes, en cambio que en Altium lo que no encuentre tu mismo los debes hacer.



Por lo que cuentas, parece que Altium está en pañales, a ver si se espavíla, ya que este Altium lo veo muy superior e incluso que Proteus.


----------



## joryds (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola meta, tal vez me quede corto cuando me réferi sobre Altium, yo empecé  trabajando con Eagle, proteus, Orcad y el que me pareció mejor fue Altium por que es más fácil de manejar y tiene más de 86.000 componentes en la última versión 6.9.  Cuando yo me refería a componentes comunes se trataba transistores de potencia como por ejemplo 2SC3281  o un mosfet  IRFP240 que es de 150W, 200V. Ya que la potencia máxima que he encontrado en BJT es 80W y como la mayoría de proyectos que desarrollo los simulo busco en las librerías de Orcad y los convierto a la librería de Altium con una opción que tiene este programa.
En este momento ya aprendí a hacer librerías y anexarles el modelo de simulación, para mi Altium es el mejor programa, salvo la simulación de PIC que en eso si proteus le aventaja.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Abr 3, 2008)

Vale. Con el tiempo es probable que algún día sacarán simulación de PIC para Altium Desiger.


----------



## joryds (Abr 3, 2008)

Hasta donde yo tengo entendido, se puede correr el archivo ASM de algún pic y debe simular la diferencia es que proteus ya trae ese archivo por defecto.
Esta información la expreso un amigo de la universidad no está confinada por que no soy muy amante a la programación.

Los que trabajan con Altium pueden hacer la prueba y por favor rectifican si lo que estoy diciendo es cierto o falso.

Gracias.


----------

